
Selected Translations from “Factory Stories” - samclemens
http://chuangcn.org/journal/one/the-future-is-hidden-within-these-realities/
======
Paul_S
It's probably insensitive to make any sort of comments about an article like
that but the line from the first story: "perhaps this will be my entire life
as long as I’m “affirming” my labor-power in the factory" was a kick to the
head after a good beating. Not only do they work excessively hard but they
suffer "corporate speak" like us on top of that. I would've thought that would
be the one thing they would be spared.

~~~
quantumhobbit
If the purpose of newspeak was to make expressing dissent impossible, maybe
the purpose of corporatespeak is to make expressing anything other than
eagerness to be overworked impossible. Regardless it works just as well if you
earn a hundred thousand dollars a year or a hundred dollars a month.

------
buckbova
> The alarm clock wakes me up at exactly 7:20 in the morning. I go to the
> toilet, wash my face, change my clothes, no time to brush my teeth, I take
> my key and run straight to the factory.

Perhps consider setting your alarm to 7:17 and brush those teeth.

~~~
galdosdi
Where are those three minutes going to come from?

There is no spare time when you're working at least 11 hours a day and are so
time pressured that "Some don’t even go to the toilet—not because they don’t
need to go, but because they’re afraid they won’t meet the production quota if
they do. Most people wait until they finish their work, so the toilets are
always packed at the end of a shift."

At that level of time poverty, sleep is the only remaining place from which to
take time. Three minutes seems inconsequential to me and you because we're
lucky to have enough spare time that three minutes really is inconsequential
for us.

~~~
buckbova
Those not going to the toilet are during the workday when they are on line.

Oral hygine is important. Yes take 3 minutes in the morning from sleep. This
fella sounded depressed more than anything, not willing to scramble to get in
line for a better meal than pickled vegetables. I don't blame him necessarily.
11 hour days as a factory worker must be soul crushing.

